# Betta Addicts Anonymous (Journal)



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought I would start a journal for my occasional fishy ramblings... And as a way for me to rant/think aloud as I learn more about betta fish and have various adventures. For a first journal, here's a little about me! 

I'm 22 and live at home! I share the (semi-large) house with my mom, my boyfriend, 1 very loveable lab/boxer mix, 1 very disagreeable amazon parrot, and my betta, Gallifrey. I graduated college in May 2013 with a Bachelor's Degree, double majoring in English & Computer Science (with a minor in each). I currently work at Walmart but dream of being a programmer, a super famous artist, or winning the lottery. We'll see which one comes first! 

I had one fish before Gallifrey--a walmart koi-type goldfish named Anonymous who lived 4 years and grew awkwardly large for a fish of his type. He was smart and had quite the personality, so it was very sad for us when he died. Gallifrey is my first betta; previously, my only betta experience was with a roommate who loved her betta dearly, but didn't know THAT much about caring for him. I've had Gallifrey for 2-3 weeks now and it's already been an adventure!

Currently I'm...
Struggling to get the ammonia levels in Gallifrey's water down! He's in a 3 gallon tank and seems happy enough (and has plenty of appetite), but my API test kit registers the ammonia levels at around 0.5ppm, straight out of the tap. Even though I bought some Seachem Prime today, the kit still registers the water at around 0.5ppm--I'm so frustrated with the whole ordeal. :/ I was reading online that Prime can give false positives with all-in-one test kits due to the way it changes ammonia to non-harmful ammonia, so I'm thinking about investing in a Seachem Ammonia Multitest... Thing, as well. I never anticipated spending this much money on a little $5 Petco betta, but I don't regret it. I just want Gallifrey to be happy and healthy. :-( 

I also found out that there's going to be an Aquarium swap meet nearish to me in October! I put in the for the day off as did my boyfriend--I'm pretty much planning to come home with a fish that day. There are supposed to be over 50 vendors and I've hard at least 5-6 breeders will be bringing bettas.  The swap meet itself isn't betta specific, but I'm excited that there will be breeders there and I can't wait to go. Hopefully it all works out and maybe Gallifrey will get a new friend!


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi there, hope you don't mind me dropping in on your journal. Im 23 and still in school and I can totally relate... My girlfriend and I got two Bettas on our 1 year anniversary, like anniversary fish or something. But yes, this little $5 fish has turned into a serious addiction, its been like a month and I now have a 3 gallon for my betta (the .5 gallon I bought the same day is much to small as I quickly found out), a 10 gallon community tank im still working on, currently with 2 african dwarf frogs, 2 red sakura shrimp 2 ghost shrimp and 2 sunkist shrimp and some neon tetras. I plan on dropping 2 female betta in here sooner or later. I now have aquarium salt multiple liquid test kits, (by the way invest in the liquid ammonia test kit its far more accurate), several different types of foods, nets and all the aquarium decorations, gravel, water conditioner and some live plants. I am obsessed! I am at my girlfriends college at the moment (as she yells at me to get off the forums!) and her roommate has a betta, I am gonna take it home with me, what she has done (or not done rather) is disgusting, he is swimming in yellow water! Also, did you name your fish Gallifrey after the home planet of the time lords? And where did you get the signature thing of him!?

PS
Where did you find out about the swap meet? I want to try and find one near me!


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't mind at all! I stopped by to update because Gallifrey has another hole in his tail.  I took out the new decoration I added yesterday and am getting ready to do a 50% water change. Afterwards I'm adding aquarium salt (which I've been reading about for the past 20 minutes) and Stress Coat... I really want him to heal and I feel so bad for him, even though he "seems fine." 

Yes, Gallifrey's name comes from Gallifrey the planet.  I love Doctor Who and pretty words and that name happens to fit both categories. My boyfriend and I really want to get another fish and name him Skaro! As for the meetup, I got it in my head one day to check Facebook for Betta groups and found two "near" me--the Midwest Betta Club and the St. Louis Betta Society. The swap meet isn't hosted by either of those, but I saw the ads in the two groups and found out about it that way. The two groups also hold smaller shows and meetups, but the bigger swap meet was what I was most interested in going to. So I would check Facebook or even the IBC website, which has lists of betta shows and events sanctioned by the IBC. 

Finally, I made the pixel fish for my signature! I saw lots of them around the forums and wanted one of my own. I did a few free ones but I've been pretty busy... I have a whole thread of people who asked for them--eventually I'd like to make more. I got several done the first few days and then got busy with work and Gallifrey! If you'd like, shoot me a PM with the best pictures of your fish you have and I can try to make you one some time.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

If you have any live plants the salt may affect them, you might want to remove them. And yes! I love a pixel art. I'll send a pic Sunday night sometime. Thanks so much. I'm gonna go look for meet ups now.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

I was looking at the IBC website, is it worth joining? Paper membership?


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

No live plants here! IBC memberships are a controversial thing. I don't have one, personally, but not for any specific reason. Some members will tell you that the IBC is awesome and that they've met lots of cool people through it and made many friends and connections. Other people say that the IBC is really only useful if you're a breeder. The impression I get is that it is what you make of it. They have a forum and lots of members but the majority of them DO seem to be breeders. Nonetheless, none of the IBC members I've met so far outside of IBC have judged me for only having one fish in a 3 gallon tank. ;-) The "St. Louis Betta" group on Facebook is technically IBC-sanctioned, but no one has questioned me for not being part of IBC. 

Personally, I was thinking I might join it in the next few months as it's something to put on my resume. Being a contributing member of an organization always looks nice and I don't mind giving a few dollars to the IBC even if I don't end up getting that much out of it. 

On a side note, Gallifrey actually seems a little better after adding the salt and Stress Coat. He's been swimming around happily, more like he usually does. He wasn't lethargic before, but he was hiding more often. I think he was afraid of that stupid lantern... Oh well, it's out now. The one larger hole in his tail from today broke into a full tear, but I'm hopeful that I won't see any new "developments" tomorrow. With luck, the Prime and treatment will get his beautiful Veiltail back into shape! <3


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

What a trooper! Came home today to find a nice bubble nest courtesy of our neighborhood stud-with-a-torn-up-tail, Gallifrey. He seems much happier and more active today that he was yesterday and I'm really relieved. In the end, I think I over-reacted (like all paranoid parents) and the result was that I ended up just stressing out myself and Gallifrey.

I believe the original tear was, in fact, a blowout. It was such a tiny pinhole. I'm wondering if the 'spikeyness' I saw might just be Gallifrey growing? He seems like a young fish, so maybe his bones are growing and the webbing is just catching up? Either way, I don't think it's the cause for concern I originally thought it was. The additional tears, I suspect, came from the addition of the lantern. Some fish must just have sensitive fins and Gallifrey is probably one of them.

Also he insists on rubbing against everything in his tank and probably tore them rubbing against it instead of swimming through it like a responsible adult fish. :|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most IBC members are breeders but I'm not. You don't have to be a member to join. I've met a lot of nice people and I've gotten some nice pet quality fish from a couple of them. It's more than just breeding. You can learn a lot about bettas from members and some of them even keep wild bettas.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh man, this fish! He continued tail-biting but unfortunately I strained/pulled my back yesterday and haven't been able to clean his tank. He hasn't bitten today, but I think it's because he can't reach any farther down his tail. I bought a tiny clip light so his tank would be a little brighter and the room isn't totally dark while we aren't home and hooked it up yesterday. 

After my boyfriend gets home he's going to help me do a water change (I can't lift anything over a few lbs or bend at all!) and we got Gallery two new plants and a Marimo ball. I also bought him some omega one pellets since I heard sometimes diet can effect their mood! 

When I bought the pellets my mom was like "What are those?" When I told her it was better food for him she was just like "It looks the same. :|" XD


----------

